# Temperatura Diodo Rectificador



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 24, 2010)

Una consulta, tengo dos diodos rectificadores para rectificar el voltaje de salida de un transformador 12-0-12, los diodos son de 6 amperios, pero a pesar de que el consumo que tiene mi regulador de voltaje es de 2 amperios este par de diodos rectificadores se calientan mucho.

Hal alguna manera de bajar la temperatura o evitar que se calienten tanto, o eso es normal y no le hago caso?

La temperatura es myor de 60 grados por que quema bastante al tacto.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Scooter (Oct 25, 2010)

Bueno, 6A es el máximo que admiten, con menos también se calientan: Pdiodo=Vdirecta*I=0,6*2=1,2W
Otra cosa además es de que tamaño es el filtro, si es muy grande, los picos de corriente por los diodos se disparan.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2010)

Podés buscar en su datasheet a que temperatura se frie . . . posiblemente a 125ºC

Podés ponerle un pequeño disipador como en las fuentes conmutadas.

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 25, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> los diodos son de 6 amperios, pero a pesar de que el consumo que tiene mi regulador de voltaje es de 2 amperios este par de diodos rectificadores se calientan mucho.
> Hal alguna manera de bajar la temperatura o evitar que se calienten tanto, o eso es normal y no le hago caso?


Los 2A que estás midiendo es la corriente media, pero si te deliraste con el capacitor de filtro la coriente eficaz será tal vez 4A o mas --> es lógico que calienten pero no es bueno que haya mucha diferencia entre la corriente media y la eficaz.

Lo "correcto" sería usar un filtro LC , con lo que los diodos trabajarían desahogados. Pero como la inductancia es "molesta" porque hay que hacerla bobinar y ocupa espacio, esto se termina haciendo con corrientes mayores o cuando no queda otra por exigencias de ripple.

No se puede decir si los diodos van a aguantar porque no se conocen los valores reales de temperatura máxima que alcanzan. Aunque empezaría bajando (lo que se pueda) el valor del condensador.
Si es algo que "se tiene que ir" , por las dudas los cambiaría por un puente con disipador.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 25, 2010)

La valor del condensador de filtro es de 10,000 uF a 25Voltios.

Los diodos son del tipo 6A6.

El transformador es un220V/12V 12-0-12

Colocar diodos en Paralelo ayuda a bajar la temperatura?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 25, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> La valor del condensador de filtro es de 10,000 uF a 25Voltios.
> Los diodos son del tipo 6A6.


 No debería haber problemas, pero necesitás que por lo menos de un lado (el punto común a los diodos) los terminales sean cortos y estén soldados a un elemento disipador.
Con 2A en la carga te van a estar disipando un poco mas de 1W cada uno y si están "en el aire" lógicamente van a calentar.



> Colocar diodos en Paralelo ayuda a bajar la temperatura?


Los diodos están disipando potencia, cuanto menos area de disipacion haya mas temperatura van a levantar.
Poniendo dos en paralelo lo que haces es equivalente a aumentar el area, pero tiene el problema que los diodos nunca conducen lo mismo y si no les pones una resistencia en serie ,un diodo termina siendo el unico que conduce.

--> Mejor usa un puente con algo de disipador.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 25, 2010)

¿10,000 uF son diez mil micro faradios? Si es así, es un filtro desmesurado, tienes que sobredimensionar y mucho los diodos. Colocar diodos en paralelo es una solución regular.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 25, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿10,000 uF son diez mil micro faradios? Si es así, es un filtro desmesurado, tienes que sobredimensionar y mucho los diodos. Colocar diodos en paralelo es una solución regular.



En una página web de rectificación recomiendan la siguiente fórmula para saber el valor del condensador de filtrado:

Amperios a utilizar x 2000uF

Como voy a utilizar 3A => 3x2000 = 6,000uF.

El valor inmediato superior que encontré fue de 10,000uF.

Está bien esa fórmula?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Scooter (Oct 25, 2010)

Pues no lo se, la verdad, hay gustos para todo.
Yo siempre he empleado una prueba empírica; montarlo y medir el rizado.

De cualquier modo el rizado antes de la estabilización tiene una importancia relativa.


El problema es que si se filtra mucho los diodos conducen una barbaridad de amperios en un tiempo muy pequeño, y se acaban quemando. Eso lo aprendí metiendo la pata en la práctica.


----------



## Robo (Oct 25, 2010)

la formula aquella es algo basico
pero esa es la idea, los 10000 uF si son mucho, yo le pondria uno de 4700 con uno de 2200 en paralelo


----------



## El nombre (Oct 25, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> La temperatura es myor de 60 grados por que quema bastante al tacto.


Ummm!! con la mala precisión que tiene el ser humano. ¿Sabias que a partir de los 45 grados centigrados parece que hayan muchos más?. Es decir: Te quema un monton y solo hay 45 grados.
Solo era comentar eso.


----------



## electrodin (Oct 25, 2010)

La verdad yo he tenido mala experiencia con esos diodos(por aqui los venden truchos,malos,bamba) ma ha pasado varias veces. pienso que muchos de ellos son en realidad de un amperaje mucho menor del que dice en su data, (claro solo los truchos), por eso cuando se trata de corrientes mayores a 1A yo prefiero usar puentes rectificadores, de lo que vienen en forma cuadrada para atornillar al disipador.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 26, 2010)

Lo que hay que ver no es la intensidad nominal, ya que no se están empleando así. Lo que hay que mirar es el pico repetitivo, a fin de cuentas se usan a picos a 100Hz, cuanto mas condensador, mas corriente en menos tiempo.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 28, 2010)

Hay alguna fórmula para calcular la corriente del diodo rectificador según la capacitancia de los condensadores? 

Según entendí el condensador consume bastante corriente cuando se carga llegar la parte baja de la onda cada 120Hz

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Scooter (Oct 28, 2010)

Al revés, cuando llega la parte baja de la onda no conduce porque la corriente la entrega el condensador. El diodo solo conduce en el pequeño tiempo en el que la tensión de entrada es mayor que la del condensador. La corriente será la que corresponda para transferir toda la energía en el pequeño tiempo en el que conduzca.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 30, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Lo que hay que ver no es la intensidad nominal, ya que no se están empleando así. Lo que hay que mirar es el pico repetitivo, a fin de cuentas se usan a picos a 100Hz, cuanto mas condensador, mas corriente en menos tiempo.



Cómo puedo saber la corriente consumida por el condensador en los picos repetitivos?

El datasheet del diodo 6A6 dice esto:
****************************

*Maximum Average Forward Rectified Current:* 6.0A

*Peak Forward Surge Current, 8.3 ms single half sine-wave superimposed on rated load (JEDEC method):* 400A

Según lo que entiendo el diodo aguanta hasta 400A en los picos para una rectificación de Media onda, no?

Si la rectificación es de onda completa le surge current soportado sería la mitad? 200A?

Espero que me puedan ayudar

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2010)

Eso es un pulso no repetitivo.
El diodo no sabe lo que está haciendo así que le da igual si forma parte de un puente rectificador o de cualquier otra cosa.

A ver si me explico. Tenemos una fuente de digamos 2A 5V, eso da una potencia de salida de 10W ¿Ok?
La cosa está en que si pongo un condensador muy muy grande los diodos solo conducirán una ínfima porción del tiempo, solamente conducen el pequeño tiempo en el que la carga del condensador es inferior a la tensión de salida del rectificador, por lo tanto lo harán a picos de muchísima mas intensidad para poder transferir esa energía. Cuanto mas grande sea el condensador y mas pequeño el rizado mas grandes son esos picos de corriente.
Por la cuenta de la vieja, si los diodos conducen la mitad del tiempo lo harán con el doble de intensidad, en el ejemplo 4A, si lo hacen una décima parte lo harán con diez veces mas intensidad y así sucesivamente. (esto no es del todo cierto, es una aproximación obviando las formas de las curvas)


----------



## MGustavo (Oct 31, 2010)

Así es, tal cual como te dice *Scooter*. Se puede llegar a una expresión, analizando la onda matemáticamente, y se llega a la expresión del capacitor. La ecuación del capacitor incluye un término que hace referencia al rizado. Ahora, este mismo término afecta a la corriente que debe entregar el diodo en un determinado lapso de tiempo. 

Estas cursando ingeniería? .. O qué nivel de estudios tienes?. Porque uno puede explicarte ecuaciones matemáticas, pero no van a tener sentido si no cursaste determinadas materias o no estas familiarizado con las matemáticas.

Libro: Circuitos Electrónicos discretos e integrados - Schiling - Belove

Si tú propósito es comprender el tema, con modelos matemáticos, o de donde salen las ecuaciones, es mejor ir a los libros. Si no, busca circuitos de la Red recomendados por otros colegas.

*PD:* Para diseño de fuentes, puede serte útil utilizar un método que es Semi-Práctico, que utiliza *LAS CURVAS DE SCHADE*. Son varias tablas con trazados de curvas, y siguiente un procedimiento u orden, podes obtener: Transformador, Filtro, Diodos, etc.

Saludos!


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Oct 31, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> Así es, tal cual como te dice *Scooter*. Se puede llegar a una expresión, analizando la onda matemáticamente, y se llega a la expresión del capacitor. La ecuación del capacitor incluye un término que hace referencia al rizado. Ahora, este mismo término afecta a la corriente que debe entregar el diodo en un determinado lapso de tiempo.
> 
> Estas cursando ingeniería? .. O qué nivel de estudios tienes?. Porque uno puede explicarte ecuaciones matemáticas, pero no van a tener sentido si no cursaste determinadas materias o no estas familiarizado con las matemáticas.
> 
> ...



Si gustavo, soy Ingeniero Informático y he llevado cursos de Cálculo con Integrales, Derivadas y ecuaciones diferenciales, explícame nomas no me quiero limitar.

Me gustaría tener una fórmula para hallar los picos repetitivos de un rectificador, por que en los datasheets a veces no ponen ese dato, sino ponen el pico del surge.

También me gustaría saber la formula del pico repetitivo según la capacitancia del condensador
que filtra el rectificador.

Leí que una aproximación es elegir un diodo rectificador o puente de diodos con un valor mayor o igual que el triple del valor nominal de corriente I  que consumirá el circuito.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Scooter (Oct 31, 2010)

Es complejo, deberías de saber la capacidad del condensador, la corriente de la carga, la tensión del transformador, la curva de los diodos etc.
La verdad es que siempre he trabajado de forma empírica, claro que nunca ha hecho fuentes demasiado exigentes.


----------



## MGustavo (Nov 1, 2010)

Te adjunto una gráfica de lo que mencionaba *Scooter*:

Ver el archivo adjunto 42210

Se observa que si el riple es menor (Trazo más horizontal), el tiempo que el diodo tiene para cargar el Capacitor es menor, por lo tanto el pico de corriente es más elevado.

http://www.labc.usb.ve/mgimenez/Lab_Circ_Electronicos_Guia_Teorica/Cap13.pdf

http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/rectif.pdf

Los enlaces que te pase, son para que veas la explicación, que no es más de lo que te resumí en el segundo párrafo. En realidad yo lo vi de forma mucho más sencilla en la facultad, pero el concepto es el mismo.



> Me gustaría tener una fórmula para hallar los picos repetitivos de un rectificador, porque en los datasheets a veces no ponen ese dato, sino ponen el pico del surge.




Buscaste *Las Curvas DE Schade*? Si necesitas ecuaciones finales, no hay mejor método. La explicación de las ecuaciones no es complicada (ecuación de C e ID), pero es un poco larga y hay que ponerse a escribirla. Luego no vas a recordar al pie de letra el procedimiento, sólo vas a utilizar la ecuación final. 

Saludos!


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 1, 2010)

Estimados Todos:

Le mando el análisis del circuito que tengo.

Transformador de 9V, diodos rectificadores 6a6, condensador de 10,000uF y resistencia de 8 Ohm en la salida para simular un consumo de 1 amperio.

Estoy usando una rectificación de onda completa con dos diodos y un transformador de toma central.

Según lo que veo tengo picos repetitivos de 9 amperios en los dos diodos rectificadores.

Mi consulta es, debería comprar diodos rectificadores de 10A o basta con uno de 6A, supongo que el de 6 amperios podrá manejar picos repetitivos de 12 amperios.

Otra duda que tengo es si el transformador que tengo de 3A soportará esos picos de 9 amperios, o tendré que usar un transformador de mas amperios.

Usando varios condensadores de menor capacitancia en paralelo ayuda a bajar esos picos repetitivos?

Este análisis es para un consumo de 1A, si consumo por ejemplo 3A, los picos se disparan bastante, llegando hasta los 20 amperios.

Un defecto que encuentro en el simulador tina 7 es que el voltaje de salida luego de pasar por el condensador no aumenta como debería hacer, es decir el voltaje rms de 9 voltios debería aumentar a 12V aprox luego de pasar por el condensador.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 1, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Mi consulta es, debería comprar diodos rectificadores de 10A o basta con uno de 6A, supongo que el de 6 amperios podrá manejar picos repetitivos de 12 amperios.


Basta y sobra con los que tenés.
Ooooootra cosa es que necesiten o no disipador (en esos diodos es nada mas que terminales cortos soldados a una superficie metalica).

En diodos de mas corriente el datasheet viene mas detallado para poder calcular los limites de uso, pero como ese es un diodo comun y corrientese le da poca bola (el fabricante). 



> Otra duda que tengo es si el transformador que tengo de 3A soportará esos picos de 9 amperios, o tendré que usar un transformador de mas amperios.


Para eso no interesa el valor de pico sino el valor eficaz de la corriente. 
Si tu trafo fuera de 9Vca 50 VA  --> estás limitado a poco mas de 5A rms.  
Como en un rectificador no interesa la corriente media de salida, algunos fabricantes especifican la Icc max para diferentes configuraciones (porque es distinta la Irms en el bobinado).



> Usando varios condensadores de menor capacitancia en paralelo ayuda a bajar esos picos repetitivos?


No, salvo que tengan una ESR horrible (directamente no servirian para nada).
Cuando se tienen corrientes grandes y se necesita poco ripple se agrega una impedancia de filtro que elimina este problema. En rectificadores chico no se usa porque estos picos son siempre "manejables"



> Este análisis es para un consumo de 1A, si consumo por ejemplo 3A, los picos se disparan bastante, llegando hasta los 20 amperios.


Acá preocupate porque la Irms en cada diodo.  



> Un defecto que encuentro en el simulador tina 7 es que el voltaje de salida luego de pasar por el condensador no aumenta como debería hacer, es decir el voltaje rms de 9 voltios debería aumentar a 12V aprox luego de pasar por el condensador.


Eso no es lo que se ve en la grafica que pusiste. Ahí se ve un trafo de 9V de *pico, *no rms. Y la tension en el capacitor resulta mas baja tal como debe ser por la caida en el diodo.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Basta y sobra con los que tenés.
> Ooooootra cosa es que necesiten o no disipador (en esos diodos es nada mas que terminales cortos soldados a una superficie metalica).
> 
> En diodos de mas corriente el datasheet viene mas detallado para poder calcular los limites de uso, pero como ese es un diodo comun y corrientese le da poca bola (el fabricante).
> ...



Tienes razón coloqué mal la tensión de la VA, debí colocar la tensión de pico, no la rms.

Bueno, sigo leyendo los manuales de Mgustavo, están muy buenos.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú

Si uso un condesador de Low ESR? 

Ayudaría a bajar el ripple y a la vez los picos repetitivos de los diodos, creo que con un 
condensador de 470uF low esr tendría menor ripple y la vez menores picos repetitivos no?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 1, 2010)

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Si uso un condesador de Low ESR?
> Ayudaría a bajar el ripple y a la vez los picos repetitivos de los diodos, creo que con un
> condensador de 470uF low esr tendría menor ripple y la vez menores picos repetitivos no?


Durante el tiempo que no conducen los diodos la corriente tiene que venir de algún lado ==> Viene del condensador, y desde el momento que un condensador es un condensador y no una batería, su tensión en bornes caerá en ese tiempo  ΔV = I Δt / C  
La ESR influye en el ripple por supuesto, pero solamente se vas a notar la influencia después que estés *sobrado* con el condensador.

 Si ya tenes armado el circuito en el simulador, no entiendo porque no te sacás directamente ahí esas dudas.


----------



## mendiola_loyola (Nov 1, 2010)

Eduardo dijo:


> Durante el tiempo que no conducen los diodos la corriente tiene que venir de algún lado ==> Viene del condensador, y desde el momento que un condensador es un condensador y no una batería, su tensión en bornes caerá en ese tiempo  ΔV = I Δt / C
> La ESR influye en el ripple por supuesto, pero solamente se vas a notar la influencia después que estés *sobrado* con el condensador.
> 
> Si ya tenes armado el circuito en el simulador, no entiendo porque no te sacás directamente ahí esas dudas.



si eso estoy haciendo, lo que pasa es que recién ayer aprendí a usar el simulador.

Saludos.


----------

